# tanker owned by ropner



## cyp greeky (Sep 1, 2012)

anybody know anything about mv thirlby 2 of ropners thanks


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Thirlby (2)	1928	built by Wm. Gray & Co., West Hartlepool | 1942 torpedoed and sunk by German submarine U-109 near Cape Sable.	4,888 tons.
This is from The Ships List.
She was 2 of 4 of that name.
geoff


----------



## seaman38 (Mar 16, 2016)

You mentioned Tanker in your headline

The tanker 'Thirlby' was the 4th vessel of that name and the only tanker of that name

13,105 grt, built 1958 by Sir James Laing & Co Sunderland

Sold 1982 to Greece and renamed 'Diamondo' scrapped in Turkey 1985

'Thirlby' (2)

Off No139251

Torpedoed by U-69 3rd April 1941, but survived, attacked by German aircraft on 10th April 1941 arriving Loch Ewe for temporary repairs. Later torpedoed on 23rd January 1942 sailing independently after dispersing from convoy SC-66, 3 crew killed, remaining crew and American river pilot rescued by American vessel 'Belle Isle' and landed in Halifax, Nova Scotia


----------

